# Mel Gibon's next epic?



## Karl Hungus (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.cracow-life.com/news/news/1260-Mel_Gibson_to_play_Polish_King?

Have to say, this could be good.

The Ottoman Empire's invasion of Europe and 300 year war is a very interesting period in history, so I've no idea why some big epic hasn't been made of at least some events.

You can read about the Battle of Vienna here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Vienna

It draws a lot of comparison with the battle of Thermopylae (Really looking forward to 300) as the invading army outnumbered the defenders of Vienna 20:1! Gotta love the underdogs, eh?  

Hopefully this'll be good.


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2007)

he needs to finish up that next Mad Max i keep hearing about. i'm a fan of the first two... the third one was pretty hollywood, but still decent.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 10, 2007)

That sounds like it could be totally badass.


----------



## Nik (Feb 10, 2007)

I hate to admit it, but I actually liked Apocalypto. This sounds pretty good as well  

I


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds interesting indeed. So it won't be out till late 2009, early 2010ish? lol


----------



## nikt (Feb 17, 2007)

I didn't like Apocalypto. I like Gibson as an actor but I don't see him as this character :/


----------



## Pauly (Feb 18, 2007)

Lol I can't ever forgive Mel for his portrayal of the English in his various historical films. We're all child-murdering rapists, the lot of us!


----------

